# Champy Rest in Peace



## KCN (Oct 14, 2009)

My beautiful baby girl Golden named Champ left me on 10-10-09. She was only 2 years and 10 months old. We are so devastated. She had been panting alot this summer so we had her to the vet several times, but each time we took her she was so happy to be there, they couldn't find anything wrong. They told us to rest her for 2 weeks and gave us rimadyl. She seemed to feel better for a bit, then the same thing. During this time, she would sometimes hit us with her paw while we sat on the couch with her, like she was trying to tell us something. After 3 visits, and lots of tests, they told us to rest her for 4 weeks and gave us more rimadyl. Last Sunday, we noticed her having trouble with one of her hind legs, so we took her back to the vet and they sent us for an MRI. The doctors there told us it was probably a ruptured disc in her back and they could do surgery. After the MRI, they told us it was a tumor on her spine, but they could operate and remove it. We scheduled the surgery for the following week and brought her home. Within 3 days, she couldn't move her back legs at all, so we brought her back and they discovered that the tumor had broken a vertebrae in her back, leaving no options really. She was in alot of pain that night and we had to put her down the next day. We are completely distraught, shocked, immobilized by our sorrow. We thought she would be with us for many years to come. We miss her so much.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a sad time. I am so sorry for your loss. I wish the vets could have helped you sooner.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so very very sorry to hear about your Champ. Rest in peace sweet girl and run hard at the Bridge free from pain.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

KCN said:


> My beautiful baby girl Golden named Champ left me on 10-10-09. She was only 2 years and 10 months old. We are so devastated. She had been panting alot this summer so we had her to the vet several times, but each time we took her she was so happy to be there, they couldn't find anything wrong. They told us to rest her for 2 weeks and gave us rimadyl. She seemed to feel better for a bit, then the same thing. During this time, she would sometimes hit us with her paw while we sat on the couch with her, like she was trying to tell us something. After 3 visits, and lots of tests, they told us to rest her for 4 weeks and gave us more rimadyl. Last Sunday, we noticed her having trouble with one of her hind legs, so we took her back to the vet and they sent us for an MRI. The doctors there told us it was probably a ruptured disc in her back and they could do surgery. After the MRI, they told us it was a tumor on her spine, but they could operate and remove it. We scheduled the surgery for the following week and brought her home. Within 3 days, she couldn't move her back legs at all, so we brought her back and they discovered that the tumor had broken a vertebrae in her back, leaving no options really. She was in alot of pain that night and we had to put her down the next day. We are completely distraught, shocked, immobilized by our sorrow. We thought she would be with us for many years to come. We miss her so much.


i am so sorry for your loss of Champ. i cant imagine the sorrow you are feeling to lose her at such a young age. its always hard no matter what age, but 2 years is too soon. again i am so sorry.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is always hard to lose them at any age but when they are youngsters it is even harder. May your memories and the love you shared help to heal some of your pain. My heart goes out to you. Maybe if you were to post some pictures and tell us some stories about her when you feel up to it, it might help. So many of us know your pain. 

Run Free Sweet Girl


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for you loss and having to find this forum under such bad circumstances. Please make yourself at home here and please post some pictures of Champ when you are ready.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What heartbreaking news so very sorry your Champ has gone to the rainbow bridge, thinking of you at this time. We would love to see you post a picture of your beloved Golden girl here in memory .Again so very sorry.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Losing a 2 year old must be heart-breaking. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Run softly at the bridge Champ, free of pain, healthy and whole again.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

How sad. I'm so sorry Champ passed away and so young. Sometimes no matter what we do, we don't have a say. Remember all the happy times. It must be very hard.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am sorry to hear of your loss. You did everything you could have done. You took her to the vets many time and spent money on tests that some other may not have. You loved her and she knew it. She will forever be with you in your heart. After sometime hopefully only the memories of her healthier days will shine bright in your mind as you think of her. 
RIP Champ.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So very sorry to hear your sad story. It's not easy to lose them at any age but this must be very hard for you. I am sure her life with you, though short was very happy. RIP Champ.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I am so, so sorry to learn of your sudden loss of Champ. It's devastating to lose our beloved companions at any age, but two is much too young. Always know that you did everything possible for her. Champy's spirit along with the memories will live on in you forever.

Rest In Peace, Sweet Champ. You were much loved.

~Jackie


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss it so hard whatever age but you just don't expect it at that age.
Play pain free at the bridge Champ with all the other lovely goldens to keep you company.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so sad to read Champs story...It is very very hard to accept the early losses...My heart is with you, Godspeed Champ you are now able to run free without pain.

I am so sorry


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

What a roller coaster ride you have been on. That had to make it much harder.

I hope your grief eases and you can begin to remember the good times with less pain.
Poor little champ. I know how sad you are and probably angry too. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I am so sorry. He was so young. Godspeed to you and your family during this time. And know that Champy is running free without pain at the bridge... with so many of our own beloved pets.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*so very sorry*

I am so very sorry about Champy.
You will see her at the Bridge.
Please post when you can-we all can relate to your loss.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry about the sudden loss of Champ. I hope you will stay here and share more stories about her with us. So many of us have lost our beautiful Golden's to cancer or other disease and we do understand. 

May Champ run pain free at the Bridge.......


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Im sure Champ knew you loved her and is waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge with all of our Golden Angels. Again, I am so very sorry....
xxoo


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine the pain you are feeling.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. She is in pain no more. Play hard at the bridge sweet Champy.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

My heart is so saddened for you with your loss of Champ. Always it is so difficult to lose them, but certainly not expected at such a very young age. Champ knew you did everything you could for her, and now is playing pain free at the Bridge. Rest in peace Sweet Girl. I am so very sorry for the pain you are feeling. May all the memories you have in your heart of her, make you one day smile again.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Champ


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Champ. Please continue to come here and share stories and pictures of your girl. You have found a place full of understanding and support for what you are going through. Many of us know the pain you are feeling and can only hope to help ease your grief a little.

Godspeed sweet angel Champ...run free sweet girl...............


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

*So sorry*

I am saddened to learn of your loss of Champ. All I can think is that all those who have gone before are welcoming Champ home at the bridge. I am new to this forum and the magnitude of compassion and love for these special creatures is life changing. I was once apprehensive with the idea of a Golden Retriever, but not anymore. I can't wait for our new family member to join us.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your tragic loss of sweet Champy. How awful to find out she was in such pain. She is free from pain now. You did the best for her and she knows how much you love her. Bless you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is a terrible ordeal, and I am so, so sorry about the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet young girl.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Way to young...sorry for your loss.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

my heart is truly breaking for you


----------



## KCN (Oct 14, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for your kind words of understanding. Here is a picture of our baby, Champ.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm very sorry too. A pretty girl.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

What a beautiful girl. My golden's name is Champ too. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Madilyn (Jan 12, 2009)

She is gorgeous, run free baby.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so so sorry for your loss


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so very sorry for your loss of Champ - far too young to go to the bridge.

Run free and sleep softly Champ


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So very sorry for the loss of your Champ.


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

My heart aches for you. Champ was a beautiful girl and far too young. . .


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry for you loss. You little girl was way to young to have been taken from you. I lost my first Irish setter about 25 years ago to what the vet said was an "infection in the spine" but in time I came to believe that Red also had a cancer in his spine. And the vet I have now agrees. Red had showed up as a stray and I had him 8 years so do not know how old he was. But he did live a lot longer than you sweet little girl.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.
It is so hard to lose one of these beautiful souls, especially one so young.
At times like this, hold close to the memories you have of her and know that one, you will be together again.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## rileytyson (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss. We just lost a seven year old less than two weeks ago. The only thing that may help is time. Right now try to keep her happy times in your memory.
JH


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## KCN (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you for the beautiful picture of Champy. It made us cry....as does everything these days


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your Champy so early in her life. What a beautiful girl! I know the devastation you are feeling and my heart is with you. You did everything you could for her and she knows she was loved and cherished by her family. We just lost our Rusty last night to Hemangio, we got the diagnosis in Sept. and a month later he was gone. I know he and Champy are now happy and healthy again and running at the Rainbow Bridge with all their friends who have gone before them. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Champ was a beautiful girl.


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

what a beautiful puppy girl, I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just checking in because you have been on my mind. . . still so sorry.


----------



## KCN (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you for thinking of me. I am still having a really difficult time without her. I keep trying to figure out all of the possible things that could have contributed to her getting cancer....Was it the food? The flea and tick medicine? The lawn treatments in the neighborhood? Genetics? The plastic bowl? It's driving me crazy. I can't stop thinking about it. I'm so afraid for my next puppy. I was OCD with Champ and this is what happened.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kcn*

KCN

*I am SO VERY SORRY about Champy*. It was nothing you did I am sure.
Many Golden Rets. and other breeds get this horrible disease.

You will find much loving support here. I hope you can heal soon.


----------

